# Zombies rampage through Bristol!



## JTG (Oct 28, 2007)

I was elsewhere and couldn't have a peek but did anyone manage to catch sight of the Bristol Zombie Walk on Saturday afternoon?

It sounded hysterical, a group of zombies shuffling down Whiteladies Road, Park Street and on into Broadmead. Made Points West apparently.

Here they are menacing shoppers in the Galleries:

















They even had their own zombie hunter accompanying them armed with a cricket bat


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2007)

Crossed their path without knowing what was going on.


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Crossed their path without knowing what was going on.


did they try to eat your brains?


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2007)

the ones on the escalator dont look very convincing, they just look like theyre normal people riding the escalator with red stuff n their faces and ripped shirts

but maybe thats what zombies do look like on an escalator? i dont know.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2007)

What was left of it - we were going across the centre to get the 75 and we'd seen loads of kids hanging about but there were a few with drips of blood on their face and i thought i saw a full blown werewolf mask behind up us...best bet it to run just in case.


----------



## ramjamclub (Oct 28, 2007)

send them over here! Looks like a great bit of shock fun


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> the ones on the escalator dont look very convincing, they just look like theyre normal people riding the escalator with red stuff n their faces and ripped shirts
> 
> but maybe thats what zombies do look like on an escalator? i dont know.



have you ever met one?


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2007)

all the fucking time


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought they were going to a Goth picnic on College Green.


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 31, 2007)

Was it a critique of the nature of consumerism, or just a bunch of people having a laff?


----------



## JTG (Oct 31, 2007)

both simultaneously, the clever so and sos


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish I had been there.

I've just finished reading the Zombie Survival Guide and an Oral History of the Zombie War.

I feel as if I would know how to deal with "Zack" well


----------



## wiskey (Nov 1, 2007)

looks like bempster on a sunday morning!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I thought they were going to a Goth picnic on College Green.




PMSLOL thats the funniest thing I've heard all day


----------



## Brockway (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want to get in touch with your inner zombie you could always pop over the bridge: Cardiff zombie walk - world record attempt.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 4, 2007)

The posh looking one in the blue shirt on Broadmead looks a bit of all right!


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 9, 2007)

Most excellent - I think I saw a few of them at the bad manners gig at th c orange on friday befor.  Or maybe I am out fo touchy with young peoples fashions.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think this explains the young chap walking up Cromwell road last Saturday afternoon wearing period costume complete with tricorne (??) hat ...


----------

